# The Spurs' X-Factor



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Usually when you see "X-Factor" it refers to a player, and usually for the Spurs the X-Factor would be Parker or Ginobili, but this season it's something different. In last year's playoffs, we got dominated by the Lakers because we couldn't hit jumpers. This year's team features better shooters, so that makes me feel more confident going into the playoffs. However, I think the same problem exists. 




The X-Factor is our 3-point shooting. I know that these three games are just a very small sample, but I think it applies:


@ Clippers - 11/25 from behind the arc - WIN
@ Golden State - 11/24 from behind the arc - WIN
@ Utah - 3/11 from behind the arc - LOSS




When we hit the three, we're the best team in the league. That's my opinion. Knocking down the three opens up so many things for this offense that it becomes a pick-your-poison choice for the other team. Knicking down the 3 is our X-Factor IMO, and if we don't manage to do this on the road and at home, we're in for trouble. When our guys are hitting 3's, the opposing team has to decide if they want to continue double-teaming Duncan, or if they should rush Manu on the perimeter and make him drive, or if they should actually defend Bruce Bowen, etc. 





The three point shot is my X-Factor for the team. If we do that very well throughout the playoffs, I think we will win it all. If not, the Spurs will be sent home early. So, do you guys have any thoughts on our X-Factor? It can be a player as well, so please let me know your thoughts because I'm interested.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I agree...3 pt shooting is a huge deal for our team because if we are knocking down shots, our defense will allow us to basically never lose a game.

However, I think an even bigger x-factor for us is turnovers. Not only for the fact that we would be turning the ball over (duh), but because when we turn it over, everything on our team goes downhill. From time to time we can overcome poor shooting with our defense, but when we turn it over, we really don't have a chance.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

I still think Brent can (and WILL) be the x-factor for us in the playoffs. He can (and will) knock down the open looks that will open up from the double teams on duncan.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I agree wholeheartedly, when your perimeter players are hitting the 3, there are so many problems created. It stretches the defense for namely Ginobili and Parker's penetration, and it takes pressure off of Duncan. I think right now you already are the best team in the league, and when you're hitting shots, you are that much better.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

our x factor is our motion offesnse ,when we use it well we hit our open jumpshots and cause momentum to go our way. thats when get our fast break going well 2


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Although our 3 point shooting and turnovers are big factors to our winning, I also think that defensive rebounding is a key to us winning. It may not be "the X-factor", but it is really important for us if we want to win. Good offensive rebounders have given us fits all year long, especially when TD is out of the game, and to win, we will have to keep teams like Dallas and Phoenix from getting second chance points, b/c that will kill us.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I agree with texan on this topic. While our improved three point shooting is certainly one of the major reasons we have done so well this year, those offensive rebounders have really killed us. The Joel Przybilla's and Mehmet Okur's of the NBA have really destroyed our big men on the glass, even when Duncan has been playing. Our bigs (Nazr, Rasho, and Tony) also need to learn how to KEEP the rebound when they get it. I have seen them get the ball stripped out of their hands off of a defensive rebound way too many times this season.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Very interesting topic...

Spurs game relies on the ability to play great team defense, to play tough half court D closing down quarters, to pass it to the open men in offense, and to execute of the pick and roll efficiently... that's the main core I'd say. Then again it's only my opinion. So I'd say an x-factor, whether it's a player or a play or something else, it must be something that is out of the Spurs starters / standards. 

So you have a point with the motion offense TheRoc, the team is for sure improving at running it. Barry for example is now waiting for the screener to jump stop, and Devin which IMHO is our better perimeter stoper isn't there anymore. Barry isn't fast but know it seems his v-cut to get open is much better, his tempo has improved for sure. Hopefully he'll be clutch in the playoffs. Got to be my player for the x factor. Honorable mentions to Horry, Beno, Nazr and GRob that can also make the difference in the playoffs, so as Devin if he makes the roster. The only guys I can't pick in that category are Rasho and Bruce - eventough Bruce did had some huge offensive games in the playoffs in the past.
Now for plays I guess to make open threes is an x factor but I don't know which way to consider it - I mean we always take a lot of threes, much more than our opponents averages. So it's more an x factor if we don't make them. A bit like vs Dallas in 03' WCFs. Of course if the Spurs make all of their 3s it wins games. Same goes for free throw shooting I guess.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Defensive intensity. If we are able to lock down our opponents, and play the type of gritty, team defense that lead to our regular season success, then we should be able to handle the teams we play. However if we can't slow the tempo against the teams we are likely to play(Den., Sac/Sea, and Dal/Phoenix) then we won't go far in the playoffs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Our defensive consistency should be there. That's one of the things that you can pretty much count on every night.




I'm still going with the perimeter shooting. If we hit our jumpers, teams can't defend us.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Our defensive consistency should be there. That's one of the things that you can pretty much count on every night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wich is majorly due to our motion offense


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> wich is majorly due to our motion offense





With Duncan in the lineup, there is still going to be open three point looks with or without motion offense. Teams are going to double Duncan, unless Duncan proves to be ineffective in the post.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

In this series, it's hard to say the X-Factor wasn't the bench, but we knocked down jumpers, and especially three pointers. We're just a much better team than them when we are hitting jumpers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think when Spurs play the heat in the finals.. (Yes, I am ahead of myself) the spurs will do very well. For a few reasons. Namely, there defense has picked up so much over one season. Spurs have always been great defenders, but this season they have really taken it to heart.. Giving up only 3 at home says a lot.. 

Another area is that the spurs bench is much more solid than the heat's bench in my opninon. I think the heat have a scary backcourt... And of course Shaq in the front court, but whenever there backcourt rotates, they get hammered. And I think Tim does very well for himself when playing Shaq. 

In an essense, this heat team is almost just like playing the Lakers a few years ago. But without the Triangle.. The triangle was a bit more confusing for defenders, and often gave the Lakers an advantage.. This heat team doesn't use any creative offense of deffense, so it shouldnt be any odd matchups. 

Bowen is a beast, and will be able to guard the heat back court. I say the spurs will beat the heat in 5 or 6.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

I think there's no real "X-factor" for the Spurs... they're just a solid team... When you have solid starters, and guys like Horry, Big Dog, Brent Barry, Nazr Mohammed and even Udrich coming off the bench, there aren't many deeper teams, and each of those guys bring their own crucial pieces to add. 

One thing with the Spurs, I've noticed, is their relatively poor free throw shooting, which is even more crucial in the playoffs. In tonight's game I think I saw Parker miss alot of them in the last quarter... other than that, they're a very good team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I have to pat myself on the back for this one. The three point shooting by this team has been fabulous by the Spurs in the postseason, and it's been the only thing keeping our offense afloat in this series against Detroit.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I have to pat myself on the back for this one. The three point shooting by this team has been fabulous by the Spurs in the postseason, and it's been the only thing keeping our offense afloat in this series against Detroit.


cause of spacing and motion offense :biggrin:


----------

